# New Reverso Duo, strap suggestions?



## opticalserenity (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm pleased to say that I just picked up a Reverso Duo and while it came with the original JLC black alligator strap and a brown alligator strap, they don't quite fit me perfectly I need something that's perhaps a few millimeters longer.

What are some good places / brands to look at? I would like to keep the strap a deployant.

Any pictures would be very helpful.


----------



## NT931 (Aug 10, 2012)

hi, you might want to try searching the forum using the keywords of Reverso and Strap, you'd find many suggestions and lovely examples from members, as well as recommendations for Camille Fournet and ABP, eg.here or here. And congrats on a lovely watch!


----------



## rpl77 (Mar 3, 2014)

I have the Grande Reverso Ultrathin Duo and ordered a strap from Camille Fournet as they make the OEM strap. When I put the CF strap on my watch, it didn't fit correctly; the watch sat off center on my wrist. When I asked CF what the difference is, I was told that my OEM strap has a solid core at the case fitment end which is proprietary to JLC, and therefore CF could not make it. But guess who still made a strap knowing that information? That's right, Camille Fournet! Now I am out $215 for a strap that doesn't even fit.

My advice--remove your strap and see if it has a square shaped end while looking at it from the side. If it does, then you have the solid core type strap. If not, any strap from CF should work. BTW, I also received a brown JLC strap which is supposed to fit my watch, but it doesn't have that solid core either.



opticalserenity said:


> I'm pleased to say that I just picked up a Reverso Duo and while it came with the original JLC black alligator strap and a brown alligator strap, they don't quite fit me perfectly I need something that's perhaps a few millimeters longer.
> 
> What are some good places / brands to look at? I would like to keep the strap a deployant.
> 
> Any pictures would be very helpful.


----------



## rpl77 (Mar 3, 2014)

Comparison of my black JLC strap and the ostrich gold CF strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

FWIW, I really like the Casa Fagliano straps so ordered a few to use. Not as dressy but very comfortable and they fit well, with no change to wearability for my wrist. The white dial has the OEM JLC gator strap still attached . . . .


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

That's a wonderful dress piece. It's a classic. Congrats on your new Reverso!


----------



## NT931 (Aug 10, 2012)

rpl77 said:


> I have the Grande Reverso Ultrathin Duo and ordered a strap from Camille Fournet as they make the OEM strap. When I put the CF strap on my watch, it didn't fit correctly; the watch sat off center on my wrist. When I asked CF what the difference is, I was told that my OEM strap has a solid core at the case fitment end which is proprietary to JLC, and therefore CF could not make it. But guess who still made a strap knowing that information? That's right, Camille Fournet! Now I am out $215 for a strap that doesn't even fit.
> 
> My advice--remove your strap and see if it has a square shaped end while looking at it from the side. If it does, then you have the solid core type strap. If not, any strap from CF should work. BTW, I also received a brown JLC strap which is supposed to fit my watch, but it doesn't have that solid core either.


Wow that's new to me. It might be a recent development in the JLC straps... I must say it quite cunningly locks out any potential 3rd party straps.


----------



## opticalserenity (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies, I was thinking of getting a navy blue strap. I photoshopped this using my picture, what do you guys think of the blue?


----------



## NT931 (Aug 10, 2012)

opticalserenity said:


> Thanks for all the replies, I was thinking of getting a navy blue strap. I photoshopped this using my picture, what do you guys think of the blue?


I think it needs to be a little darker than navy to match the blued hands, IMO. The photoshopped image shows a medium-blue color.

There are 2 other examples of dark blue straps from CF on WUS, matched with a Master Geo and a MUT moon. The results are pretty impressive.

My RdM has an even darker shade of blue than those 2 examples, in fact the color is verging on black.







So I think you could go darker blue IMO, and you can decide based on these 3 examples above just how much darker you'd like it to be. Hope this helps!


----------



## rpl77 (Mar 3, 2014)

I doubt I can return the strap to CF since it was a custom order. I love the quality and color of ostrich leather; I just wish that I could wear it comfortably.



NT931 said:


> Wow that's new to me. It might be a recent development in the JLC straps... I must say it quite cunningly locks out any potential 3rd party straps.


----------



## BriKMan45 (Mar 13, 2010)

My Grande Reverso Ultrathin has the same strap construction. I emailed Camille Fournet about it and they recommended I order a strap from JLC instead.

rpl77: do you have pictures of your Reverso Duo with the CF strap that doesn't quite fit? Did you have any problem putting the strap on the watch, or does it just not sit right? Thanks!



rpl77 said:


> I doubt I can return the strap to CF since it was a custom order. I love the quality and color of ostrich leather; I just wish that I could wear it comfortably.


----------



## rpl77 (Mar 3, 2014)

NT931 said:


> Wow that's new to me. It might be a recent development in the JLC straps... I must say it quite cunningly locks out any potential 3rd party straps.


Good news..CF agreed to refund my strap purchase, and will be getting a JLC replacement strap as well. Not the ostrich gold color, but still brown nonetheless. :-!


----------



## abu (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow, are those 4 Reversos all yours? Where did you order the Casa Fagliano straps, i was under the impression they couldn't be purchased separately.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

abu said:


> Wow, are those 4 Reversos all yours? Where did you order the Casa Fagliano straps, i was under the impression they couldn't be purchased separately.


 I assume your query is directed at my post, if not disregard. You can order additional/replacement straps for the Reverso TT series directly from Casa Fagliano, which is what I did. And yes, I had the 4 watches but moved the Rouge and the Duoface Bleu out just awhile ago, keeping the white dialed UT and the US version TT '31 black dial . . .


----------



## abu (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks for the info!!


drhr said:


> I assume your query is directed at my post, if not disregard. You can order additional/replacement straps for the Reverso TT series directly from Casa Fagliano, which is what I did. And yes, I had the 4 watches but moved the Rouge and the Duoface Bleu out just awhile ago, keeping the white dialed UT and the US version TT '31 black dial . . .


----------



## tigerpac (Feb 3, 2011)

This is a bit of a troubling thread, going to be getting a Reverso soon and was looking forward to retrofitting a shell cordovan strap... perhaps it won't be so easy.


----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

tigerpac said:


> This is a bit of a troubling thread, going to be getting a Reverso soon and was looking forward to retrofitting a shell cordovan strap... perhaps it won't be so easy.


Well there are some other options in the states. 
Jeanna at Stone Creek is doing my Reverso Squadra, even without the inserts...so it can be done. 
Combat straps is another....

Sent from my 16M


----------



## Larry Darrell (Dec 18, 2013)

I also bought a strap from Jeanna at Stone Creek and it is beautiful. It is for my Reverso GT, and it fits perfectly at the lugs and tapers perfectly to utilize the JLC folding clasp from the original strap. I'm very particular, and I am often disappointed when I buy something custom made or can't view in person before buying. The strap was everything I had hoped. It's obvious Jeanna takes pride in her work and isn't just trying to create a product that is "good enough." I highly recommend her.

I also have a strap the AD ordered for me from JLC. It fits perfectly, but the quality seems a step below the JLC strap that came with the watch. It makes me wonder if the straps that come with the watch are higher quality than the replacement straps you can order.


----------



## Lexus050470 (Sep 10, 2012)

I got this from EBay . It's the NOS Speidel and it feels great!


----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

Lexus050470 said:


> I got this from EBay . It's the NOS Speidel and it feels great!


Excellent, how is fitment and did you just measure inner lug length?


----------

